# New Corsair H100i and H80i



## Delta6326 (Nov 3, 2012)

So I was doing some research on Corsair Link and the H100i and H80i came up on Google search... Nothing on their website.

Are these new and unannounced products? Or just the same old H100/H80.
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i Water Cooler

Side note why is it when you WC a GPU its usually cooler than a CPU even though a GPU uses more power?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like general improvements. Like better fan, rad, pump etc. Nice find. Can't wait to see reviews.

I too would like to know about the gpu question.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2012)

Mounting system changed, better fans new pump design.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 3, 2012)

i expecting pictures...


----------



## Hood (Nov 5, 2012)

It also comes with the USB cable and software to implement Corsair Link Digital Dashboard, which previously was a $100 option (now $59.99 on their website).  This is obviously their answer to Water 2.0 Extreme, which has the monitoring software included.  I'm not sure if it includes the cooling module or not (which let's you control 5 fans and 3 temp probes), but at least it has the software and cable.  Corsair's webstore shows both flavors of the H100 and H80, and the i versions are the same prices ($119.99 and $109.99).  Wow!  I guess Thermaltake is really cutting into their cooler profits, looks like a price war is happening.  Also notice the upgraded water block, perhaps Corsair's answer to Enermax's "boundary layer killer"?  All of which is great for the enthusiast since it will encourage innovation while keeping prices down.  But I'm mad now because I have the old version of H100!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2012)

Hood said:


> looks like a price war is happening



I predicted this when I saw the coolermaster h20 cooler. Now every company and their dog is making water coolers... PRICE WAR!

So no one has anything to say about the gpu cooling? An antec 620/corsair h60 is able to keep a any gpu, even the monster of a 480, below 65c.


----------



## Hood (Nov 5, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Side note why is it when you WC a GPU its usually cooler than a CPU even though a GPU uses more power?



Good question!  My guess is because the GPU is more efficient, since it's designed to crunch only video data.  I'm probably wrong so don't quote me!


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see some reviews to see if there are any big changes to its performance.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 7, 2012)

I like this H100i and I will change my H100 probably if performanse is better. 
I can OC 3770k for sure more than 4.8GHz with little better cooler. I need 5-7C less temps.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 11, 2012)

People come on some compare H100 > H100i stock fans on both with 3570k/3770k.
It's far best CPU for testing all kind of coolers. 
What is with review, forums, call CORSAIR, ask for sample...


----------



## chinmi (Nov 13, 2012)

wow nice one.... i'm gonna sell my h80 and get that h100i !!!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 13, 2012)

Vlada011 said:


> People come on some compare H100 > H100i stock fans on both with 3570k/3770k.
> It's far best CPU for testing all kind of coolers.
> What is with review, forums, call CORSAIR, ask for sample...



I doubt this revision is going to be something H100 owners like ourselves are going to find value in upgrading to. Had they moved to a thicker radiator or built it out of copper, or even moved up to 280 vs 240 there may have been performance enough to upgrade. I'd be surprised if the difference between the H100 and H100i is more than 2-4C at non-extreme OCs.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

Hopefully it doesn't cost an arm & leg for these new improvements.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 13, 2012)

But I think it worth to try if someone is fan like me.
I can sell my H100 for good price, because people can't buy CORSAIR things in Serbia and only 20e more and that's H100i. I sell my H70 and cross on H100 too. It's normal when someone love CORSAIR
I am one of people who when see something and wish that no chance to buy other things same performance only that what decide or nothing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 14, 2012)

I have an H80i and 100i arriving tomorrow, the H80i to cool my new and free Bloomfield 950 replacement for my old 920 C0 and the 100i for the 3770K which i will be getting next month for a new build as an early Christmas present to myself


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 14, 2012)

I buy first H70 for Christmas present for myself, exactly that morning retailer deliver to me.
H100 I buy for my birthday before 3-4 months. 
DEAD SILENT FAN, NOISE ON BEGINNING IS FROM FAN.
But I expect only CM all in one in Serbia, but never mind I will laugh with CORSAIR H100i 
Ahaaahaaa Ahhhaaaa You can't imagine how I hate poor offer on IT market. People must lose money on options and choice of retailers, not their choice.

http://youtu.be/SBrWS2B7BdY

Because when I bought H70 I ask Why not round tubes and I expect that in H100 and No.
Now finally have round tubes and these best looking fans on market today.

I ask and they will sell maybe same version SP120L in their shops for Push>Pull.
Only need one 2011 upgrade kit with 8 more screws same to hold 2 more fans.


----------



## DigitalUK (Dec 2, 2012)

stay away from the H100i and get the normal H100, fitted one to my system the other day which was running a normal H100 (which had to be RMA'd with the no pump light and dead fan speed button) the replaced worked perfect.
the H100i arrived and was fitted making a horrible noise from the pump and stranges noises from the fans, Corsair had put up a new firmware, which was flashed using the latest corsair link software (no older versions had ever been installed), clicked update pump noise disappeared instantly ,fans went to full speed, software said updated successfully looked at the pump and pump light was off never to come back on again or be detected by corsair link again, looks like theres a fair few others with the same problem. 

pump still worked, fans are stuck on full. funny enough my temps were cooler with my original H100


----------



## Ed_1 (Dec 2, 2012)

here's one review on h100i and H80i

http://www.kitguru.net/components/c...00i-liquid-cpu-cooler-review-firmware-v1-0-4/


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2012)

I have been using the H80i for a week now, albeit my motherboard failed yesterday, all I can say is it is fantastic....... better in fact than my old H100 that I only used for a month before I had problems and in the end took a refund and went air, this performs as well but is of course more compact and cheaper.  If you like a near silent system then you may only want to set the fans to "quiet" as anything more is a little noisy, even the next setting up which is "balanced" shows a marked increase in fan noise.

Having said that, for 24/7 use the "quiet"  setting eats up most things, I ran a i7 930 at 4.2gig 24/7 on 1.375v and on linepack the highest temps were 73C, if I changed to balanced then they would reduce to 66C, at 100% fan speed we are talking fifties C.


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 2, 2012)

I will wait little more to see more comments, preformance because at this moment I don't think about Link and anything similar. They can say, update firmware and noise will gone... but what is with people without CORSAIR Link. 
Balanced is OK for me, I have gaming PC not HTPC. 
I love when hear fans little, nothing to disturb me only little...And H100i have options for MAX speed same when you connect fan with molex I think.


----------



## Ed_1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> I have been using the H80i for a week now, albeit my motherboard failed yesterday, all I can say is it is fantastic....... better in fact than my old H100 that I only used for a month before I had problems and in the end took a refund and went air, this performs as well but is of course more compact and cheaper.  If you like a near silent system then you may only want to set the fans to "quiet" as anything more is a little noisy, even the next setting up which is "balanced" shows a marked increase in fan noise.
> 
> Having said that, for 24/7 use the "quiet"  setting eats up most things, I ran a i7 930 at 4.2gig 24/7 on 1.375v and on linepack the highest temps were 73C, if I changed to balanced then they would reduce to 66C, at 100% fan speed we are talking fifties C.


The problem with that is your now at around air cooling HS performance , unless you stay at stock clock speeds .


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2012)

Ed_1 said:


> The problem with that is your now at around air cooling HS performance , unless you stay at stock clock speeds .



Lol, I had a top air cooling setup (Noctua D14) before this and I could run her at 4.2gig 24/7 but that would be in the eighties in Linepack, this thing is an improvement over that and my old H100..... do you know how toasty Bloomfields can get?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 2, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> do you know how toasty Bloomfields can get?



I do. At 4.2 ghz my 920 ran over 90c regardless of what was cooling it. Literally it laughed at my attempts to tame it's heat. Was perfectly stable though.


----------



## Ed_1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, I had a top air cooling setup (Noctua D14) before this and I could run her at 4.2gig 24/7 but that would be in the eighties in Linepack, this thing is an improvement over that and my old H100..... do you know how toasty Bloomfields can get?



I missed you are using the newer i versions but say compared to old h100 the D14 is very close to it, within few c .

I don't have or used corsairs water kit but from what I saw from others and reviews , once you set fans on low setting it didn't fair well , performance wise .

So it seems your results match Link review I posted . Seems they did make decent improvement over older kits .


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2012)

Ed_1 said:


> I missed you are using the newer i versions but say compared to old h100 the D14 is very close to it, within few c .
> 
> I don't have or used corsairs water kit but from what I saw from others and reviews , once you set fans on low setting it didn't fair well , performance wise .
> 
> So it seems your results match Link review I posted . Seems they did make decent improvement over older kits .



I think the main improvement is radiator depth and improved fans. Your right in as much as it's only a few degrees better than the Noctua but it is smaller and quieter (on quiet) setting.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 3, 2012)

After a RMA, my H100 is working great. I have a push/pull setup. Problem is my Corsair fans are running strong, where as my CoolerMasters Fans are problematic making a ball bearing style noise. Had to disconnect one completely because it was driving me nuts. 

Not sure if I would upgrade to the H100i. I would have preferred better modifications from the original.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 12, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Side note why is it when you WC a GPU its usually cooler than a CPU even though a GPU uses more power?



I dont know but those cooler are noisy nothing over 1500rpm is recommended computers should be quiet as a dead metal if they're gonna start making noises is not even worth to use a computer beyond office work.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2012)

Now running my H80i on the 930 at 4.3gig 24/7 @ 1.38V, using "balanced" fan setting, pretty quiet, ran 30 minutes of Linepack, never moved out of the 60's, did some tinkering and booted to 4.5gig just for kicks, ran Linepack with fans set to performance (fairly noisy.....about the same as my old reference 6950 on auto fan setting), overclock crashed after 12 minutes but again temps did not hit 70C.... all in all pretty damn good.  What i do like is you can just set a fixed RPM for each fan so you can be as precise as you like in the balance between performance and noise.

Most important thing really is that it is an improvement over previous design and does match the old H100 performance in a cheaper more compact package.


----------



## Jhelms (Dec 16, 2012)

LOVING my H80I! Replaced an H80. Runs about 7-8C lower under load on my FX-8350 which is at 1.475V. The interface ROCKS! Cheesy but I love that the led can change color depending on temp. At idle it is white.. under load and about 35C it goes to a deep vivid red. Peak temp I am seeing right now with my setup is 50C. The firmware update was cake and the new firmware made the unit virtually silent at idle but under 100% it sounds like a hovercraft. 

Cannot recommend this cooler enough! Was nice to see that the h80i and h100i under load on a review were virtually equal


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 16, 2012)

I just hate the very short Hydro tubes. 22cm is so damn short that i'm forced to look into Antec solutions that have 33cm long tubes. Also all the pump grinding issues are really putting me off the Hydro purchase.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> I just hate the very short Hydro tubes. 22cm is so damn short that i'm forced to look into Antec solutions that have 33cm long tubes. Also all the pump grinding issues are really putting me off the Hydro purchase.



Pump grinding?  You sure that's not before the firmware update?  I have never had any pump grinding.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 16, 2012)

Visit their forums. Ever second comment is about grinding. Makes you wonder about the reliability of their products. Also, firmware on a water cooling loop? C'mon, whats next, upgradeable firmware on speakers and headphones? Seems like updateable firmware is now the ultimate answer for lack of any quality control prior to product release. Just wondering...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Visit their forums. Ever second comment is about grinding. Makes you wonder about the reliability of their products. Also, firmware on a water cooling loop? C'mon, whats next, upgradeable firmware on speakers and headphones? Seems like updateable firmware is now the ultimate answer for lack of any quality control prior to product release. Just wondering...



All water cooling "kits" as far as I am aware have firmware, the point of which is to improve the product, nothing different really to SSD firmware... or even graphics card drivers.  I can only believe that the comments you refer to on "forums" are old pre firmware upgrade, I am not aware of any noise from anything certainly on mine, its damn near perfect to be honest, even to the point that in Corsair link all you need to do once you have downloaded the small firmware file is simply click "update firmware" and it's done in 5 seconds.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 16, 2012)

If that is fixed, then the tubes lenght is the only problem remaining. I was quite happy with the Corsair SSD, i still have the Corsair Dominator RAM so i was thinking Corsair Hydro as well. But it seems i'll have to go with Antec 920 instead. Dont like it that much since i never owned any product from them but they do have 33cm long tubes. I wish Corsair made them longer as well. Or at least editions of the coolers with longer tubes or something.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2012)

I see, it was the exact opposite for me, I wanted short tubing, my case is only midi and I did not want un-needed lengths of tubing cluttering up the internals, I can understand that if you want greater mounting flexibility you may want longer.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 16, 2012)

So, they've overcome massive heatpiped towers with these closed loops. Basically, they now have to figure out closed loop detachable tubes which could be purchased separately in various lengths.

I know coz i have a air conditioning device from Zibro that uses coolant gas closed loop with leak-free seal valves. You can detach and attach the outdoor unit with the indoor one without leaking any gas or requiring any special tools. So this idea doesn't seem so far fetched. Though these leak free detachable valves add up to the cost for sure and there is a matter of size issues as well i'm guessing...


----------



## Jhelms (Dec 16, 2012)

If you want that sort of thing and do not care about warranty.. pretty simple to go DIY... Cut off the tubes so you can add your own in.. then just drill and add a port plug to the top of the rad. About an hours work. In my case on my H80i, the tubes are to long for my liking. I do wish they made a long and short tube version from the manufacturer.


----------



## Inioch (Jan 22, 2013)

Finally got my H100i up and running. 30min LinX burn shows around 5c drop from my custom wc-loop.

A firmware update fixed the fan rattling sound, but now they whine. Apparently there's a fw update coming soon.

Otherwise I quite like it. Installing was harder than I would've liked, but that has more to do with my case being a bit too small to fit the rad and fans inside. I had to install the fans on top and the rad inside.


----------



## Inioch (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update. I put in a ticket to Corsair about the annoying high pitch sound.

Reply: 





> There will be a new set of fans that we will be releasing in the following weeks that will fix the high pitch or buzzing noise caused by the stock fans. We will start sending these out to customer who are having similar issue like yours. We will keep you posted. Thanks



Good support it seems.


----------



## ersterhernd (Jan 29, 2013)

New fans now????

One would've thought they'd have figured all this out before they shipped the product out the door.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 29, 2013)

ersterhernd said:


> New fans now????
> 
> One would've thought they'd have figured all this out before they shipped the product out the door.



What do you mean? they had a good product before they wanted to make it better so added a better pump rad and fans...

Do you really think you're going to pay for a Porsche boxter and get a 911?

Corsair has good support compared to a lot of anonymous brands that you can't even speak to.


----------



## ersterhernd (Jan 29, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What do you mean? they had a good product before they wanted to make it better so added a better pump rad and fans...
> 
> Do you really think you're going to pay for a Porsche boxter and get a 911?




No, actually I didn't expect a 911, what I expected was a product that didn't squeal like a dog whistle to the point where I had to rewire it to the motherboard using their competition's (Noctua) Noise Adapters to slow down their fans.

Have you ever heard of the 1/10/100 rule in business?

Fix the problems BEFORE they hit the customers hands. As for the support, lets hope so.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2013)

I have not had any problems, fan or pump related since I bought mine so not sure what all the fuss is, I still run the stock fans and they are silent pretty much on the "balanced" setting, they only ramp up when I am gaming so I cannot hear them anyways, and they are keeping a 4.3gig i7 930 painfully cool.  Thats not to take away issues that some may have, just that some people like to focus on the issues a minority have (post firmware upgrade) as opposed to the strengths of a product.

Whilst on the subject of cars, my wife runs a little Ford, it cost £11,000 new, I drive a Jaguar XF, it cost £31,000 new, in 2 years her car has been trouble free, for 4 months of those 2 years my car has been in the garage getting repaired.... suffice to say that I will never buy a Jaguar heap of junk again, however Jaguar in the last 2 years have increased their car sales worldwide proportionally greater than any manufacturer.... what does that tell you?  

If problems could be predicted BEFORE they reach the customers hands the world would collapse, there would be no need for all but a few garages to do routine servicing, no need for support networks with every manufacturer etc etc..... just aint gonna happen, go talk to Toyota, who for the previous 10 years rated in the worlds top 3 most reliable car manufacturers before they had to recall half a million cars worldwide in 2011.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2013)

I have the H100i and am really impressed with it so far. It keeps my temps cool on my i7 2700K This is my first AIO water cooling system for my CPU. Not bad....


----------



## ersterhernd (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothing's perfect, I get that part.  The H80i unit cools great, too. 

Unfortunately, in this situation I had just spent over a month building an Apple G5 case mod. The first startup is a very exciting moment.  Within minutes, I found myself searching for a high-pitched noise that I had never heard before. 

It resulted in a complete tear down of what I had just finished building. Every component was removed one by one to isolate the noise. I even reflashed the Radeon 6870 bios with higher volts to alleviate possible GPU coil whine. The corsair turned out to be the culprit.  The only fix available was to use noctua parts that I had on hand.   

After all the work I put into this, to rip it all apart again was very frustrating.  This wasn't simply a case of popping in a new part that malfunctioned.  At least it's quiet now, I'm waiting for an official solution from corsair just like everyone else. 

Here's the build that I'm talking about.  

http://www.tonymacx86.com/completed-mods/86702-ersterhernds-second-g5-project.html


Regards.


----------



## Inioch (Jan 30, 2013)

Some updates from the Corsair forum. The fix for fan whine will be a new set of fans controlled via PWM.



> For those who are, we will be releasing a new set of fans that will address this high pitch and buzzing noise.



You'll need to RMA them to receive the new fans.



> Once they are released just submit an RMA, but in the comments section explain that you would like to RMA JUST the fans. Should be that easy!


----------



## Inioch (Feb 13, 2013)

A little update again. I read from the Corsair forums that the new fans are shipping and all affected should RMA and tell that they need the new fans. The new fans will be the same type, except for being PWM vs DC.

Did the RMA and got an email from a customer service rep telling that the new fans will ship tomorrow. Don't have to send anything back.

Will update with results once I get them.


----------



## Rickkins (May 21, 2013)

Just ordered me the h80i, $79. CAD at ncix today, to replace an older model(I forget which number)

I'll put the old ones on the wife's machine, whose stock fan sounds like a 747 landing....


----------

